# DIEBSTAHL! Hannover: Bergamont Tattoo Disc weg :-(



## Surtre (2. November 2006)

Moin an alle!

In der Nacht vom 01.11. zum 02.11. wurde in Hannover Hainholz mein geliebtes Bergamont aus dem Keller gestohlen 
Es war an der Wand mit einem Bügelschloss angeschlossen und hatte folgende Individualmerkmale:

-Rahmen: Bergamont Tattoo Disc aus 2005 RH:52 Rahmennummer:TG40700626
-Gabel: Manitou Skraeb Platinum IT 100mm
-Bremsen: Magura Marta 180/160mm
-Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Smica mit Syntace A-Head-Kappe
-Umwerfer: XTR TopSwing
-LX-Shifter, der linke Shifter war poliert, mit Carbon erleichtert und hatte die Ganganzeige der 2003er XTR-DualControl
-XT-Kasette
-Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520
-Halterung für Sigma Mirage Nimh-Akku am Oberrohr
-div. Alu-Schrauben.
-Reifen: VR: NN und HR: RR

Das Bügelschloss könnte noch am Oberrohr baumeln...
Falls ihr etwas seht, entweder PN oder direkt 110.
Vielen vielen Dank

Surtre

PS: Noch ein paar Bilder des Rades und des Triggers:


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. November 2006)

dich kenn ich doch! herzliches beileid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

